# Gif-Datei in CS3 öffnen?



## Kaiyo (2. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich hab Photoshop CS3 Beta und da ist leider kein Image Ready dabei warum auch immer. Wenn ich jetzt eine bestehende Animation in .gif öffne wird mir nur ein Frame gezeigt, ich wollte aber eine bestehende Animation verändern. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wie ich das Problem lösen kann ohne wieder auf CS2 zu wechseln?

Vielen Dank im vorraus

Kaiyo


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Mai 2007)

Die Beta geht doch nicht mehr dachte ich. Egal, irgenwann ist die Zeit abgelaufen. Und wenn du schon Cs2 hast warum dann nicht das weiterbenutzen?

Alex


----------



## Muster Max (2. Mai 2007)

Um die einzelnen Frames in einem animierten Gif bearbeiten zu können ist es notwendig
das gifbild über ImageReady zu öffnen denn dort werden dann die einzelnen Animations-
frames als Photoshoplayer aufgesplitet und von dort wechselt man dann zu Photoshop um
die einzelnen Framelayer dort dann bearbeiten zu können. Ohne ImageReady geht das 
nunmal nicht..


----------



## Kaiyo (3. Mai 2007)

Hi Muster Max,
so wie du das beschreibst ist es richtig, in CS2. Ich hab CS3 Beta, sie läuft noch warum auch immer, aber egal. In CS3 hab ich keine möglichkeit ein Gif mit allen Frames zu öffnen, es wird mir nur ein Frame angezeigt und ImageReady ist da leider nicht dabei. Ergo müsst ich CS2 wieder aufspielen.

Kaiyo


----------

